# 6'6" ultra light wade fish



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Every year at the Hou. Fishing show we introduce the new rods we will offer in 2018. The 6'6" wade rod was put on a diet and now weighs under 3 oz. The blanks we build on have high modulus reinforcement offered exclusivly on these blanks making a stronger and lighter blank. The grips are black eva and the reel seat is a pac bay minima split reel seat. They are fitted to the blank which means no arbors like on most other split reel seats, making it the most sensitive seat I have ever fished.Ending at a pac bay minima guide train and tip. The minima guides do not have inserts that can and will fall out and are very light weight. 

Everyday shop price..........$229
Show price.......................$189

5 of these rods will be sold at show price starting today until gone


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*pics*

here are a few pics


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Let's see the guides please


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*guides*

Here are pics of guides all wade fish come with trout and red fish slot marks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*cut and pasted from pm*

Alright Allan,
I just mailed/sent my reels to you to clean and upgrade the one. I might as well try one of your new custom rods for wading that will best go with the Shimano Core reel I sent you. Will be used to throw and jig plastic lures with braid while wading.

SOLD

FOUR rods remaining!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*6'6" wade fish*

Thanks everyone for the purchases and comments all 5 rods are sold. 
Thanks again for your support.


----------



## TX1836 (May 5, 2014)

Looks like a Fuji SK2 reel seat.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I had with sks and minima reel seats. 2018 is on minima shaved a little weight


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a few customers ask about wade rod on rx6 blank. You asked for it, you got it.



rx6 lw66.........................................................................................$159


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Looks like a good rod allan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Why no cork grip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

dakota you asked for it you got it..

Ulw66c now available with cork grips 
Ulw66-w/ white blank with black / silver winn grips

I will post pics in a few days


----------

